# Platinum HRP pictures and a question...



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the Platinum HRPs that I picked up yesterday... awesome looking fish IMO

My question is, do they both look like males? And if so, should I consider taking one out and getting a female (they had some in tank that were smaller with pink bellies)...

One of these fish chases the other one, but does not seem too aggressive, more just chasing and some gill flaring... I am worried about aggression should I introduce a female..... so take one out and try a breeding pair, or leave w/ the two I have?? It was suggested that two males might be aggressive.... more so than pair or less?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice lokin fish!

My little adult HRP Leucistic was very small (about 3"). She had no color on her belly. And boy was she fiesty. Not aggressive but didnt take **** from anyone.










....Bill


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks, I think they are great looking fish....

Bill, how did you know she was a she??

anyway to sex them at all? they are both around 2.5 inches or so...


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice looking fish! :thumb:


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks...

Well today they started locking lips and flaring up pretty bad.... Went on for quite a while, I am leaning toward taking one out if it continues... maybe try to get a female as I think they are both males.... Thoughts??


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

GOSKN5 said:


> Thanks, I think they are great looking fish....
> 
> Bill, how did you know she was a she??
> 
> anyway to sex them at all? they are both around 2.5 inches or so...


She laid eggs .

....Bill


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

That would be a telling sign huh?? :lol:

Well last night mine were locking lips for a good while and fussing.... this morning it seems to have changed around a little and they are both in the back corner together.. they occasionally come out but dont seem as aggressive and seem to be tolerant of each other now...... hmmmm


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

My Nics liplock VERY aggressivly right before they spawn. Their mouths get pretty scraped up.

I would bet they spawned for you.

Here are my Nics going at it for hours.






....Bill[/code]


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

females have orange on there stomach, males dont... easy sign to tell the sex. nice cons though!


----------



## GOSKN5 (Feb 23, 2011)

They are actually a white version of Honduran Red Points... Which are different from cons and as Bill said the females do not always show the colored bellies....

I was hoping they had spawned or were working on it.... Not the case one is tormenting the other now and chasing all over.. It is trying to hide behind heater and at top around filter... I am going to take one out and just keep one alone I think...

Don't want one to get too beat up...

Not sure if I will try to add a female or just keep the one I have alone...


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful fish I have a feeling the fin color will really pop once you remove the less dominant fish and they get used to the tank.


----------

